

Social Builder: Social embedding made simple - CorySimmons
http://www.mojotech.com/social-builder

======
jacklockyeruk
Nice interface and design. The Twitter logo however is out of date.
[https://about.twitter.com/press/brand-
assets](https://about.twitter.com/press/brand-assets)

------
qhoc
This site is a mess on mobile though

------
bbthorson
Looks a little bit like Hull.io

